
Wikipedia categorises Jogging as “Activities by jihadist groups” - jaertgeerts
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jogging
======
datalist
Not Wikipedia does, a user named Bipandboppop does

[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Jogging&diff=6611...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Jogging&diff=661192985&oldid=651861602)

~~~
Piskvorrr
...and fixed within a minute.

~~~
datalist
To be fair, from when it was posted here. Counting from when it was changed,
it stayed for almost a year.

